# Raz Karan - Portraits (Full EP Stream)



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey guys, these pieces are from my collection. Portraits is a...well, portrait, of different composers. I've composed/arranged these pieces to reflect some of my favourite composers, and I thought this would be the right place to share it.

It's by no means a professional project, just something I love doing. I hope you guys enjoy it 






Cheers,

Raz.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

prasad94 said:


> Hey guys, these pieces are from my collection. Portraits is a...well, portrait, of different composers. I've composed/arranged these pieces to reflect some of my favourite composers, and I thought this would be the right place to share it.
> 
> It's by no means a professional project, just something I love doing. I hope you guys enjoy it
> 
> ...


This is a bit too long for me to listen critically and give any meaningful input, but I did hear parts of it and generally liked what you put together. They all sounded like ambient film music, which is probably what you were going for. Was there anything in particular that you wanted us to comment on?


----------

